# Wick question on D80A UK DV form



## Plaster (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys

Please who knows what they mean when they ask "domestic circumstances"?

I'm trying to fill the D80A form for the divorce process.

This has got me confused. Me and the wife didn't have any kids together. She became abusive domestically.

Any response would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------

